

Anonymous take down cia.gov - dazbradbury
http://rt.com/usa/news/anonymous-hacked-cia-hackers-049/

======
zalew
perfect for this obligatory reference: <http://xkcd.com/932/>

~~~
necenzurat
after seeing the article i waz gonna say the exact same reference to XKCD :)

------
aspensmonster
DDoS != 1337

------
dacilselig
Just another attack that looks more and more as them trying to get attention
rather than doing something constructive.

~~~
9999
I would not be saddened if they turned their eye towards patent trolls, but
maybe there just aren't enough lulz to be had there.

------
paulhauggis
Wow, another fantastic feat by an intelligent group.

~~~
paulhauggis
wow, another fantastic feat by an intelligent group

